# Zorro's situation solved!



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Yay!!! 

He's going to go home with me. The sheer utter relief of that is actually making me giddy. 

My boy friend, who's in India, finally provided all the answers ( He's just happy I am coming home and he doesnt want anything coming in way of that but more importantly, he got tired of hearing me cry on the phone for the past 6 days! ) 

So there were 3 considerations in taking Zorro to India - Flight/Heat/Home alone

His solutions - 
There are a few airlines that will let me take him as cabin baggage even internationally, so he doesnt have to be alone in the cargo hold. So I will book him and myself in one of those. 

BF has promised to find me a centrally airconditioned home in India (which are not very common ) so that Zorro doesnt have to bear the heat. His walks and excercise can happen early morning and late in the evening when its much cooler. 

And we are going to get a live in house keeper. So Zorro will never be home alone. 

Its going to be a lot of expense but some how I am going to manage it. It will be all worthwhile coz I will be able to take Zorro with me. 

It is such a relief of finally having a solution that will not break my heart and will work for Zorro as well.

I want to thank all of you for all your good wishes, thoughts and solutions that you all came up with. Your support has been keeping me from totally losing it in the last few days. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:congrats::jumping::jumping::twothumbs:

I am so pleased for you.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Such fabulous news - so glad it has worked out for you and Zorro. I haven't been on here for a few days as my daughter broke her leg on Monday night and I've been very busy with that so it's lovely to revisit today and hear your good news!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Great news! How exciting for us too to have an ILMC cockapoo in India. Will you have internet access there? If you do please take tons of photos of Zorro there and show us what his new life is like. The trip will be intense but once he settles in I am sure he will be fine. 

Sorry to hear about your daughter's broken leg Tetley. Lousy timing to have a broken leg in the summer holidays.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Delighted for you! Nice BF to help sort it all put too. X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's great news, so happy for you & zorro - please stay in touch when you move to India..... And perhaps little yellow doggy could come for a visit?? 
If you don't know what I'm on about, please look at the post "little yellow dogs global adventures" on chit chat.
Your BF is a hero!! X


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Great news! I know the temperatures not has extreme but we have friends who moved from the North of England to Southern Spain the dogs took a while to acclimatise but now they love it.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Marzi said:


> :congrats::jumping::jumping::twothumbs:
> 
> I am so pleased for you.


LOl....So am I!!! And so would Zorro, if the daft puppy knew better!!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Tetley1 said:


> Such fabulous news - so glad it has worked out for you and Zorro. I haven't been on here for a few days as my daughter broke her leg on Monday night and I've been very busy with that so it's lovely to revisit today and hear your good news!!


Thank you Tetley and so sorry about your daughter. And hope shes not feeling too poorly. 

Just the other day, I was coming out the elevator with Zorro and he was dancing all around me as usual and I semi stepped on him. He made such heart breaking sounds. I dropped my keys/coffee/bag/leash and sat in front of the elevator and held him and I think I cried more than he did. 

Thankfully it wasnt anything serious and he was walking just fine in a few minutes. 

I think I would be pretty useless in real emergency!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Great news! How exciting for us too to have an ILMC cockapoo in India. Will you have internet access there? If you do please take tons of photos of Zorro there and show us what his new life is like. The trip will be intense but once he settles in I am sure he will be fine.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your daughter's broken leg Tetley. Lousy timing to have a broken leg in the summer holidays.


YOu bet I will post pictures and updates!!!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Jinty said:


> Delighted for you! Nice BF to help sort it all put too. X


Yup...he thinks he's all that, too!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's great news. So happy for you and Zorro. 

So sorry about your daughters leg Tetley1. At least she will be able to have lots of snuggles with your new puppy.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Tinman said:


> That's great news, so happy for you & zorro - please stay in touch when you move to India..... And perhaps little yellow doggy could come for a visit??
> If you don't know what I'm on about, please look at the post "little yellow dogs global adventures" on chit chat.
> Your BF is a hero!! X


He's a super hero right now! 

Though he wants to know where he stands in my affections now that the puppy is also in the picture. 

And I have been told that he will not share the bed with the dog ! Lol.... we will see!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Linda Simpson said:


> Great news! I know the temperatures not has extreme but we have friends who moved from the North of England to Southern Spain the dogs took a while to acclimatise but now they love it.


I am hoping for the same. Fingers crossed. Have been reading a lot on how folks take care of their puppies/dogs in Arizona/Texas where it also gets pretty hot.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Alinos said:


> He's a super hero right now!
> 
> Though he wants to know where he stands in my affections now that the puppy is also in the picture.
> 
> And I have been told that he will not share the bed with the dog ! Lol.... we will see!


Superhero indeed......although whether he wins the battle of the bed is up for discussion!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm so pleased for you Alinos. I really felt for you and was so saddened at the thought of you losing Zorro.

Just because you've gone to India doesn't let you off your ILMC duties you know?  Keep us updated. It'll be great to say we have a member in India.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What fabulous news I bet you're elated. I haven't followed your whole story but good luck on your new ventures. I bet Zorro may benefit from one of these x

http://www.dfordog.co.uk/dog-cooling-mat-cool-bed-chillr.html


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That's fabulous news . . . so happy for you that this has been sorted out.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

*fantastic news!!!!!*


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DELIGHTED!! Please don't forget us and keep us updated. Love that we are going global by adding India in to our mix. Fab! Can't wait to hear how it all goes and how Zorro settles. What part of India will you be living in?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Things have a way of working out for the best.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> Things have a way of working out for the best.


Thank you Donna. Your offer of help did give me some solace while I was trying to figure out what to do. Thank you so much!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

wilfiboy said:


> What fabulous news I bet you're elated. I haven't followed your whole story but good luck on your new ventures. I bet Zorro may benefit from one of these x
> 
> http://www.dfordog.co.uk/dog-cooling-mat-cool-bed-chillr.html


Thank you Karen. I am actually about to start reseraching what all I might need for Zorro that I would need to take from here and this gives me a good start!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Nanci said:


> That's fabulous news . . . so happy for you that this has been sorted out.


Thanks Nanci. For your offer of help and your support.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> DELIGHTED!! Please don't forget us and keep us updated. Love that we are going global by adding India in to our mix. Fab! Can't wait to hear how it all goes and how Zorro settles. What part of India will you be living in?


Well... Hes not going to be globe trotting any more than taking a flight from here to India. Just this much travel is giving me the hives! 

I am going back to New Delhi where my family is.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Brilliant news! I'm so very pleased for you.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for all your well wishes re my daughter -sorry, I feel I've hi-jacked your thread Alinos!! She is doing ok, sore but ok. We pick our puppy up a week on Saturday so the timing isn't great as she needs help with everything because she is only 8 and our pup will also require a lot of my time but we will cope - hopefully much of the pain will have subsided by the time we get Willow so she will not need my help as much! If we weren't getting Willow this summer we would have been going on holiday which would have been more complicated with a broken leg, so in many respects it is not a bad time to do it as we had already planned to have summer at home...and there's nothing quite like the imminent arrival of a puppy to keep an 8 year old girl's spirits up!!! Can't wait to hear all about Zorro's travels Alinos - do keep us all posted!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Your boyfriend is a keeper!

I hope you get a nice home 

I've been following Zorro's potential rehoming thread and pleased for you you will get to keep him


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love these multi themed threads.  

Actually a broken leg with a puppy will work out just fine. Puppy will mostly sleep and the best place for that is a lap. When they are awake they waddle for the first while. Walks are more like ambles than walks. Fetch is taught from a full sit. Have your daughter throw a toy and gently pull the pup, on a long line, back for a treat exchange. It will work out fine.


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes being able to keep Zorro is most definitely the best scenario yet!!
Good luck with your move and I'm sure that Zorro will adapt just fine....


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

This is such fantastic news. I do hope you keep us updated on your new adventures with Zorro.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

So thrilled for you. 

Your boyfriend is a superstar. He must be desperate to have you home................ Lucky you - perfect boyfriend and perfect puppy.

You must be so excited about going home, and the puppy will settle. I'm sure Zorro will be fine. Lots of new adventures, smells and friends to make. He is going to be passed round from person to person on the plane.

Take care and keep in touch.


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

Fabulous news!!!!


----------

